# Curried Chicken & Spaghetti w. Long beans



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

1 lb Spaghetti
1 T. Salt, kosher

2-4 T. Peanut oil
1 T. Red curry paste, Thai
2 Chicken breast, cut into ½” strips
1 lb Chinese long beans, cut into 3-4 inch pieces
1 C. White wine
1 T. Cornstarch

Curry paste;

1 ****** lime leaf
1” Piece ****** lime peel
½ Stalk lemongrass, peeled and sliced
1 L. Shallot, sliced
3 Garlic cloves, quartered
4 Bird’s eye chili’s, stems removed
1” Galangal, peeled and sliced
1 t. Shrimp paste
2 t. Fish sauce

Starting with first ingredient on the list, add them one at a time to a mortar and grind them with a pestle into paste. Continue in this fashion until all ingredients have been incorporated.

Bring 4 qr. Water to a rapid boil, add salt then stir in spaghetti.

When the water returns to a boil reduce heat to medium and cook for 2 minutes, remove from heat, cover and let sit for 6 minutes.

Immediately after removing pasta from heat, add the oil and curry paste to a hot wok over high flame, stir in the chicken and Toss until browned.

Add the long beans, sprinkle with cornstarch then toss before adding the wine.

The chicken, beans and pasta should be done at about the same time.

Drain the pasta and toss in the wok with the beans and chicken, cook for 1 to 2 minutes. If the sauce is to thick add some of the pasta water.

© A. J. Di Liberti 2007


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Interesting. Would (udon) noodles not work better than spaghetti if you really wanted to go down that route? Or else just stick with rice. Or, to put it another way, what's the rationale for using spaghetti?


----------



## A.J. Di Liberti (Jan 1, 2008)

Rossini said:


> Interesting. What's the rationale for using spaghetti?


It's a Thai twist on a traditional Sicilian dish my grandmother made, I make this both meatless and with meatballs.

Red curry and wine is used in place of tomato sauce for a change of pace.

The peanut butter soup recipe is a Thai inspired variation of a traditional southern U.S. dish.

The style of cooking is called fusion.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok then!

I'm aware of fusion. This seems to be going a tad beyond the pale though. Collision rather than fusion! But I guess if people don't like the result with spaghetti, they can easily use rice or noodles. In fact, the paste is a pretty good version - just missing a few spices, e.g. cumin & coriander. I haven't tried it so I shouldn't knock it!


----------

